# Why cetane matters in your diesel fuel: Motorcraft Mike



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

<a>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9t8NcVm5M</a>

I have added cetane to my diesels on/off for years. The biggest difference I have ever had was in a 5 cylinder Mercedes.

Motorcraft Mike does a good job splainin cetane.


----------

